# On Back and bicep day, what should i train first.



## kenshamrock (Jan 24, 2002)

hey,
On back and bicep day what should i train first..
Because if i do back first my biceps are week when i train them.
thanx


----------



## seyone (Jan 24, 2002)

train large muscle groups first.


----------



## kuso (Jan 24, 2002)

Always do the larger muscle first.

The bi`s will be tired, but they`ll be warmed up and you`ll only need around 6 sets to finish them off.


----------



## jimbo5567 (Jan 25, 2002)

good question ,, now i train back first, but i used to rotate back first one week and then the next biceps first


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 25, 2002)

Back then Biceps.  If you want to hit those arms a little harder, or harder (mentally) you can change your split and put arms on some day by themselves. You will appear to be stronger on the arms then, and be able to hit them with heavier weights. Truth is, they're just not exhausted from a back workout. I go back and forth with this type to mix it up. Other than that, "Ditto" on what everyone else has said.
jc


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2002)

Unless you're using "priority training", in that case you would do your biceps before back.


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 25, 2002)

dude i think its bad to do biceps on back day cause when you do back you work out your biceps a lot and you might over train. i kept hitting biceps and back on the same day really hard till my right arm began to shake uncontrolingly. so the best is to do chest-biceps back-triceps works good for me.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Always do the larger muscle first.
> 
> The bi`s will be tired, but they`ll be warmed up and you`ll only need around 6 sets to finish them off.



word


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 26, 2002)

hmmm back bicep.. i use to do that till i figured my biceps aren't growing anymore.. so i got them with bicep/tricep... but i have a bigger problem i think i do my back/shoulders on the same day and i get exhausted by doing it.. i tend to one routain back one routain shoulder.. i switch basicaly


----------



## gopro (Jan 26, 2002)

I believe that in the workout split I gave you, you were to work biceps either with chest or delts...


----------



## fitness4life (Mar 18, 2002)

I agree work the larger muscle first.


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 18, 2002)

Like legs,train back alone.It's such a large muscle group that I would think if you do it right,you'll be to tired to do justice to another bodypart.


        try this split---mon:  chest&triceps
                              tue:    back
                             wed:    rest or cardio
                              thu:    shoulders,biceps
                              fri:      legs,calves
                              sat:     rest or cardio
                              sun:    rest,cardio or start cycle over


----------

